# IN ENGLAND WE CALL IT MARROW S ??



## JESS (May 29, 2004)

*MARROWS*Well thats what we call um here  as hubbie grows them ?? in mass   :roll:  apart from 1/ cuting up and fryin  2/ stuffing with backed beans ect  or minced meat ..    
               what else do you use them for  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## MJ (May 29, 2004)

In the US, I believe we call them "squash". But, how could I tell, if I don't know what A marrow is in the first place!!lol

Stuffed Marrows with Curried Mushrooms
Preparation Time: 20 minutes
Cooking Time: 50 minutes 

Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 marrows, weighing 675g each
2 bayleaves
450g mushrooms
60ml olive oil
1 large onion finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
10ml hot curry paste
10ml fenugreek seeds
5ml ground turmeric
125g granary or wholemeal breadcrumbs
45ml chopped parsley
150ml stock
oil for basting

Instructions

1. Cut tops off the marrows, de-seed and peel them. Put a bayleaf inside each one. Steam the marrows and caps. Drain them well. 

2. Preheat oven to 200C (400F, gas 6). Finely chop the mushrooms, heat oil in a pan, stir in the onion, garlic, curry powder, fenugreek seeds and turmeric and cook until onion is soft. Raise the heat and add the mushrooms. Cook for 1 minute, stirring, pour in the stock and bring to the boil. 

3. Take the pan off the heat and stir in breadcrumbs and parsley. Put the pan back on the heat and stir until breadcrumbs are thoroughly moistened . 

4. Take off the heat and cool a little. Press into the marrow and press a cocktail stick into the tops. Brush with oil and place in a roasting tin, bake for 30 minutes


----------



## kyles (May 29, 2004)

I like that recipe for stuffed marrows. My mum used to make one with an italian meat stuffing similar to bolognaise. It used to be my favourite of hers, but I was the only one in the family who liked it. And she tried it with a middle eastern inspired lamb mince, with cumin, coriander and pine nuts. YUM!


----------



## lindatooo (May 29, 2004)

I'm so confused!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Would Marrows (which I think of as the inside of bones as in veal shanks - yum) be acorn squash?  Zucchinni?  Crookneck?  Hubbard?  We have so many different kinds of squash!  Of course I love them all!

Acorn squash, though, I just steam and eat with brown sugar and butter & a little salt.....others are better for savory stuff and for stuffing!


----------



## kyles (May 30, 2004)

They are like enormous zucchini. In fact if you don't pick your zucchini early enough, they turn into something that resembles a marrow.


----------



## JESS (May 30, 2004)

kyles said:
			
		

> They are like enormous zucchini. In fact if you don't pick your zucchini early enough, they turn into something that resembles a marrow.


        yes thats it spot on , in fact if you leave too long 
 they turn in to *monsters * like pumkins !. But then they are a bit dry and stringy and don,t taste so good !!!


----------



## JESS (May 30, 2004)

And talkin of *pumkins *_what uses have they got apart from hollowing out and putting a light in side    _


----------



## kyles (May 30, 2004)

Pumpkins are fantastic! I have no idea why they are so unpopular in Britian.

Pumpkin, coriander and coconut soup.
Pumpkin, pancetta pasta salad
Pumpkin pie
Pumkin and amaretti ravioli
Pumpkin ice cream
Pumpkin lasagne


There are more reasons to love pumpkin, but I'll leave it there for now!!!

Oh and pumpkin and prune syrup cake, had to add that one


----------



## JESS (May 30, 2004)

kyles said:
			
		

> Pumpkins are fantastic! I have no idea why they are so unpopular in Britian.
> 
> Pumpkin, coriander and coconut soup.
> Pumpkin, pancetta pasta salad
> ...


----------



## kyles (May 30, 2004)

I'll post some recipes some time soon............they taste entirely different to marrow, sort of sweet, more flavour than a marrow. But not the evil ones you buy at Halloween, the green skinned ones or butternut squash (we call them pumpkin in Australia) are the best ones for cooking. The bright orange ones are ok roasted though, yum!


----------



## lindatooo (May 30, 2004)

Cream of Pumpkin soup...yum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only make it once a year and DH despises it so I freeze it in single servings and keep it all for myself!  Comfort food!


----------



## Barbara L (May 31, 2004)

kyles said:
			
		

> Pumpkins are fantastic! I have no idea why they are so unpopular in Britian.
> 
> Pumpkin, coriander and coconut soup.
> Pumpkin, pancetta pasta salad
> ...


I love pumpkin!  In addition to making pies, muffins, and pumpkin bread, I like to cook and mash it with a little butter and eat it as a side "vegetable."  You can also cut the top of the pumpkin off (like you would do to use it as a jack-o-lantern), scoop out the seeds, and bake the pumpkin.  Then fill it with your favorite beef stew.  When you scoop out your stew, scrape out some of the pumpkin along with it.  Yum!

 Barbara


----------



## Raine (Jun 15, 2004)

http://seeds.thompson-morgan.com/uk/en/list/marrows-squashes?SA=1372


----------

